

Careless “growth hack” leads to PR nightmare - starrhorne
http://www.starrhorne.com/2014/02/28/growth-hacking-companies-cant-win-marketplace.html

======
codeddesign
Pr nightmare? The only nightmare here is your IQ level. There are actually 2
reasons why that would have shown up...

1\. It's automated based upon the keyword you searched for which is an ad
function within Adwords 2\. They did it to raise their ad quality score in
which their URL is shown twice as we'll as was approved by the Adwords team.

The only bad PR here is for your blog and your lack of knowledge.

------
ColinWright
You know you are blocked by some web filtering companies?

    
    
        Web Page Blocked!
    
        You have tried to access a web page which is in violation
        of your internet usage policy.
    
        URL: www.starrhorne.com/2014/02/28/growth-hacking-companies-cant-win-marketplace.html
        Category: Malicious Websites
    

FortiGuard web filtering.

